# 4g budget garden



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

This is my 4g rimless lfs special, i have added different plants to this tank to see which grow best for me, along with some shrimp.

Water

Ph: 6.8-7.0
Gh: 7
Kh: 3

DIY Co2 Yeast sugar method

15watt t8 8000k floro, supplemental 15watt cfl.

Dosing flourish excel, tetra florapride, seachem flourish tabs, and discus trace occasionally.

I keep amano, tiger and cherry shrimp.

I have Baby dwarf tears, dwarf hairgrass, glossostigma, christmas moss, taiwan moss?, rotala indica?, rotala verticillaris? and a mario ball to help with my dust/ spot issues... 

The first couple pics is about 2 weeks ago when i had some ember tetra in the tank still (they now live in the 20g).


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

an update..


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome tank I am jealous of the kind of growth you are getting!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's with the two squares of moss sitting outside? And +1 for keeping tigers with RCS !


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Ten, ive added 2 curly cfls to the tank and the growth got a lot better. 

The Squares of moss are usually in the front of the tank, i took them out for the picture. I confess I didnt have much luck with the tigers in that tank, the only shrimp ive managed to keep alive in there has been cherries :/


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's funny. Most of my RCS keep dropping their eggs while the tigers are holding theirs haha. So I have no idea :\. It might be because you're dosing CO2 that is effecting the tigers?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the last photo. Very cool growth.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd hate to mow that lawn. I'd be paranoid of chopping some shrimps.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, Im not sure if its the co2, i havnt done well with anyother shrimps besides cherry, ghost, and amano lol.. 

ya i do worry about choppin the little guys when i trim, i usually rustle around the area before i cut to scare them away :red_mouth.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

this tank is all over the place


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome little tank!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks a little more sparse now did you pull a lot of dhg out????


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Ya Ive been selling off the dhg so I can rescape the tank eventually, im not sure how I want to do it yet though and there are so many cherry shrimp to move...


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

When you decide to rescape you should definitely keep us posted I love the growth you get I hope my tank fills in as nicely!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank. Good little tank with good growth.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, whatever I put in this tank grows really well probably because it gets so much light and co2.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I rubbed away the green dust and added some manzanita twigs from Tom Barr to get instant woodwami nature aquarium, viola!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I have since rescaped this tank....




























It was comming along... then I came back from vacation and found a nice crack going up the front of the tank  (idk how it happened). 

so yesterday i went and bought a new 5g and made the scape over..


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Here is a shot from yesterday after i set it back up again with the new 5G.











Here is a shot from today after I planted some more of the back ground.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

an update.. I added 3 oto and a dwarf puffer!










It is growing in nicely and the puffer seems to be doing well.


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

What plants are in there? They look nice!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

love the setup, the 5 looks better then the previous setup i have to say, what is the plant called in the forground?? i really love it! but i always forget its name lol


----------

